# [GRAPHIC CONTENT] Another reason to triple check the chamber...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Found this on XDtalk...kid didn't check the chamber and shot himself in the palm with a .40 XD. This is the exit wound...please don't scroll down if you have a weak stomach.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, saw that the other day....OUCH!!!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Ouch!!!!*

I bet he won't be typing very fast after that. Let alone doing any shooting. He will ahve to learn some off hand tactics if he was right handed.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple-checked or not, certified unloaded by a notary public, doesn't matter -- you don't point your gun at your palm, or any other part of yourself, or any other person or thing you can't afford to replace.

Rule 2: "Don't point a gun at anything you don't want to destroy."

"What about unloaded guns?"
"That goes double for unloaded guns!"
"What if you have triple-checked them?"
"It goes triple for triple-checked guns."

Almost all firearms accidents happen with "unloaded" guns. Those "unloaded" guns are the ones you have to watch out for!


----------

